
Surveillance software believed to be used against critics of Mexican government - borne0
http://www.cbc.ca/news/technology/nso-group-mexico-spyware-slain-lawyers-targeted-citizenlab-1.4231555
======
Torai
\- The Mexican government is committing crimes against it's citizens.

\- NSO Group is selling software to commit crimes.

\- Blackstone, the largest investment firm in the world, is planning to
purchase controlling stake of that company.

What a wonderful world for those with no accountability.

------
jstanley
Translation: the latest known target of spyware that was sold to the Mexican
government is the lawyer of an activist who has been killed.

------
wwwhatcrack
MEXICO!

